# Madonna v. Palin



## Lauren1981 (Oct 20, 2008)

seriously, i know elections get uglier the closer you get to election day but seriously,
i'm a  DIE HARD DEMOCRAT mainly because my views are more liberal obviously. but this really wasn't necessary. i'm all for openly supporting  whoever you want for president. i know i'm guilty of saying negative things about the other party but can we just keep it behind closed doors and be a little respectful of the billions of views and opinions that are scattered around this country. and i just think madge took it a little too far with this. i understand it's her show but DAYUM!!!! 

YouTube - Madonna To Sarah Palin "I Will Kick Her Ass"


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree.  At the end of the day, I think that entertainers often do more harm than good when endorsing a particular candidate, or when criticizing one.  I was born in '80 so you know I love some Madonna, but frankly, her political views are of no interest to me.  She's a multi-millionaire pop singer, and while I'm sure she keeps herself informed, it isn't like she'll be appearing on CNN anytime soon for her political commentary.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome.
Madonna's manipulating current politics to her own PR ends again. Same as she did in the 80s and 90s. 
Nothing new for Madonna.
Though perhaps the idea of a career where she doesn't have to cavort naked, show her vadge, and writhe in a leotard may be something new for her to consider.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 20, 2008)

Madonna is an idiot. Why is it that the people braying loudest about "tolerance" are the most intolerant and vile with their insults?

I have no respect for someone who has to resort to using the word "retard" in an attempt to insult her estranged husband. 

She sucks.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2008)

To be fair to all, how are these types of videos beneficial?

Madonna has a history of using controversial topics to keep herself in the press to make $$$.  

She could easily turn the "I will kick your ass." statement to mean something  else entirely.  She threw in the words, "Nothing personal, "I love her so."  to cover herself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_To be fair to all, how are these types of videos beneficial?

Madonna has a history of using controversial topics to keep herself in the press to make $$$. 

She could easily turn the "I will kick your ass." statement to mean something else entirely. She threw in the words, "Nothing personal, "I love her so." to cover herself._

 





 I don't know how they are beneficial for anything other than getting people all angry.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

awwww....looks like someone needs attention.  She goes through mouthy phases like that when she starts to feel irrelevant.  

The only thing that would have made that even more idiotic is if she made that statement in her faux british accent that she sometimes employs.  

Oh Madonna, go make another movie where you go down on a bottle.  You are class personified.


----------

